# Надувной воротник для лечения шейного остеохондроза



## Витальевна (1 Авг 2007)

Хочу заказать подобный воротник. Но прежде хотелось бы узнать у тех, кто ранее применял его, каковы результаты и может ли надувной воротник избавить от всех шейных проблем. У меня шейный остеохондроз на фоне аномалии Киммерли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2007)

От всех проблем не избавит. 
Простое, достаточно эффективное средство.


----------



## Allen (20 Ноя 2007)

Добрый день!

А не подскажете где лучше его брать? Слышал много о подделках aiwan
Например этому сайту можно доверять? _panasheya.ru/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2007)

Я работаю с такими воротниками.


----------



## johnnystecchino (28 Янв 2008)

День добрый!
А вот про подобные воротники что можете сказать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2008)

Принцип тот же, но способ другой. Большее воздействие приходиться на C0-СI, CI-CII.


----------



## АлександрМ (4 Авг 2009)

Я когда-то китайский воротник купил, но отдал домработнице. Напугали, что это нельзя и пр. и пр.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2009)

Они все китайские.


----------



## agent (28 Окт 2009)

Ну да, как можно подумать, что надувной воротник может избавить. Это как дополнительное средство для более эффективного лечения и как бы профилактики. А вот есть подобные подушки с гречневой шелухой, у них такое же действие?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2009)

Подушки подбные чему?
Подушки могут быть анатомические и анатомические с ортопндическим эффектом, а вот чем они будут набиты не столь важно (если нет аллергии или нет какого-то ОСОБЕННОГО желания, например желания гречихи).
Подушки с гречихой - анатомические.


----------



## hvoynov (21 Сен 2010)

Помогите выбрать\посоветуйте хороший надувной воротник. В городе у нас нет в наличии, думаю заказывать.. Может ли мне он не подойти, по размеру, высоте и т.п.? Какие может есть проверенные модели??? Шея у меня не короткая....) В инете выбор прямо таки никакой, самый дорогой позиционируется этот. Disk Dr Neck


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2010)

*выбор надувного  воротника???*

А вам зачем?:blush200:


----------



## hvoynov (22 Сен 2010)

Как МРТ сделаю, скажу точно!. ) Шея не поворачивается, постоянно клинит, доплерография шеи и головы очень ужасная - левая артерия 1.9, тонус........и т.п. Постоянная головная боль, мигрени.
Сейчас в процессе обнаружения причин, но мне уже почти ясно, что всё из-за шеи, спазма мышц...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2010)

Из всего, что вы перечислили, пока только ограничение подвижности клинически важно.

Подождите МРТ.
Применение надувного вытяжного воротника можно отнести к лечебно-профилактическим мероприятиям, вопрос его применения все же лучше решать на консультации специалиста, чем самостоятельно.
При самостоятельном применении, особой разницы нет.


----------



## Troshah (18 Фев 2011)

Я всегда думала. Что такие воротники пластиковые, а тут такая сложная конструкция…


----------



## skier (19 Апр 2012)

Всем доброго времени суток,
Хотелось бы получить информацию от тех кто использует ортопедические вспомогательные изделия для лечения межпозвонковых грыж и протрузий.
У меня остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника с явлениями спондилеза и грыжами С3-С4;С5-С6;С6-С7;С7-Th1 (3-4мм и остеофиты) и якобы от него иногда появляется шум в ухе.
Недавно стал использовать Air Neck Traction или Воздушное Вытяжение Шеи.
В США это изделие называют DDS100,но есть и корейского производства NG20-M.
Пожалуйста,поделитесь своими впечатлениями от использования этих изделий devices ))
*******
В России его еще называют Доктор Диск Disk Dr. Neck *******


*moderator:* Удалены ссылки на коммерческие сайты, нарушающие Правила форума.


----------

